# New gearknob



## FRANKO274 (Sep 9, 2013)

I got this of eBay for 18 quid bargain,for the price the quality is excellent,there is a guy trying to sell them on here for 40 quid.trying to make a fast buck I think


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Lol Jacko is the lad selling them on here.

Do you have an eBay link?

I don't mind paying £20 for this but thought £40 was a bit much.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## FRANKO274 (Sep 9, 2013)

http://bit.ly/1hn34xt


----------



## timmeh2k (Nov 9, 2013)

20 quid is definitely more like it an ebay link would be awesome !


----------



## FRANKO274 (Sep 9, 2013)

Put link up mate,the build quality is amazing for the price


----------



## timmeh2k (Nov 9, 2013)

Cheers buddy


----------



## Blake. (Sep 6, 2013)

Great find, just bought one. It seems if the item has "sold" when you check just check back an hour or so later as he seems to be relisting them individually quite fast.


----------



## Kyle18uk (Jul 3, 2012)

FRANKO274 said:


> I got this of eBay for 18 quid bargain,for the price the quality is excellent,there is a guy trying to sell them on here for 40 quid.trying to make a fast buck I think


 :lol: the guy on here selling them is the ebay seller, why the difference in price I don't know


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

trying to make more money off here is bad form.........not impressed i wouldnt even buy now just on principle

j
xx


----------



## TomQS (Aug 2, 2013)

Lol busted! Trying to make more for members..


----------



## shakey66 (Nov 1, 2013)

Just bought 1 from ebay


----------



## FRANKO274 (Sep 9, 2013)

Are u sure it's the same person


----------



## Kyle18uk (Jul 3, 2012)

Yeah the guy makes them himself

See here- viewtopic.php?f=15&t=526114


----------



## cavaye (Dec 10, 2013)

may sound like a weird question, but how does it feel putting it into reverse? Obviously changing between normal gears would be fine, but with the push-down, how does it feel?


----------



## FRANKO274 (Sep 9, 2013)

Like a waterfall ha


----------



## cavaye (Dec 10, 2013)

FRANKO274 said:


> Like a waterfall ha


Just as I expected


----------



## Tare071 (Oct 27, 2011)

TBH i'm not totally ok with this design , looks ok but dunno how it feels ....for me a default TT knob is almost perfect.
Anyone already using this?


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

FRANKO274 said:


> Like a waterfall ha


So poetic! :lol:


----------



## FRANKO274 (Sep 9, 2013)

This bloke on eBay is not the same as the one on here


----------



## FRANKO274 (Sep 9, 2013)

cavaye said:


> may sound like a weird question, but how does it feel putting it into reverse? Obviously changing between normal gears would be fine, but with the push-down, how does it feel?


I'm using it and like it,but won't be every ones cup of tea


----------



## Kyle18uk (Jul 3, 2012)

FRANKO274 said:


> This bloke on eBay is not the same as the one on here


Why do you think that?

I'm pretty sure he is!


----------



## FRANKO274 (Sep 9, 2013)

I've just been taking to the bloke on eBay and he said someone bought a few of him before Christmas and that must be him who is selling them


----------



## Kyle18uk (Jul 3, 2012)

FRANKO274 said:


> I've just been taking to the bloke on eBay and he said someone bought a few of him before Christmas and that must be him who is selling them


He was on here selling them, that's why the ad on here says he can do custom logos on top and also custom knobs.

Look at the link I posted


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Well done for finding the eBay seller FRANKO274, I searched a while ago but I couldn't find him. But there's no need to criticise superjacko - in his original post he said he was getting them made by an eBay seller.
In his last ad he was asking £45, a bit of a stiff mark-up for a middle man - but I don't object to him offering them on here for a profit per-se. It's not particularly clever doing it for something which can easily be bought a lot cheaper direct from the manufacturer on eBay - but it's not dishonest and its not against any rules. What he should have done was to buy a bunch of them cheap from the guy, sell them on here for a bit cheaper than on eBay and make a few quid for his efforts. 
This isn't some sort of non profit organisation or charity. Nobody objects to Oldguy, Brendan, Cookbot, Tomatt90, AjsTT, Les or any number of other members (including myself now) selling things on here with a mark up for their efforts.


----------



## FRANKO274 (Sep 9, 2013)

Kyle18uk said:


> FRANKO274 said:
> 
> 
> > I've just been taking to the bloke on eBay and he said someone bought a few of him before Christmas and that must be him who is selling them
> ...


The lad can just get orders on here and see what logo they want and said it to the bloke on eBay it's not hard


----------



## M-TECH-ENG (Jan 23, 2014)

Hi Guys!
I am the person from EBay who has been making these.. Jacko has been buying them from me an I didn't realise he was selling them on on here for double the price!! however he's definately not making them!  If any of you would like one please contact me directly through eBay or at [email protected] for the guaranteed best price! Also any other custom parts projects can be undertaken. Just give me a shout!

Cheers Tom


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Hi Tom, so really he's done everyone a favour. He's done us a favour by turning us on to your products and he's done you a favour turning you on to the TT market :-D
Of course his business plan was bound to fail eventually, he could have been a bit smarter and bought in bulk for example - but he's not done anything "wrong".


----------



## Blake. (Sep 6, 2013)

M-TECH-ENG said:


> Hi Guys!
> I am the person from EBay who has been making these.. Jacko has been buying them from me an I didn't realise he was selling them on on here for double the price!! however he's definately not making them!  If any of you would like one please contact me directly through eBay or at [email protected] for the guaranteed best price! Also any other custom parts projects can be undertaken. Just give me a shout!
> 
> Cheers Tom


Welcome to the forum Tom, I guess in a way "Super Jacko" has done you a favour. He's purchased several of your gear knobs and now you're essentially offering half price products to the forum (so to speak), best of luck.


----------



## M-TECH-ENG (Jan 23, 2014)

Yes definately no hard feelings towards jacko, sure everyone would also do the same, and he was providing me with business!
Just think the price was a bit steep at £45 
Thanks for the warm welcome aswell guys


----------



## FRANKO274 (Sep 9, 2013)

mullum said:


> Well done for finding the eBay seller FRANKO274, I searched a while ago but I couldn't find him. But there's no need to criticise superjacko - in his original post he said he was getting them made by an eBay seller.
> In his last ad he was asking £45, a bit of a stiff mark-up for a middle man - but I don't object to him offering them on here for a profit per-se. It's not particularly clever doing it for something which can easily be bought a lot cheaper direct from the manufacturer on eBay - but it's not dishonest and its not against any rules. What he should have done was to buy a bunch of them cheap from the guy, sell them on here for a bit cheaper than on eBay and make a few quid for his efforts.
> This isn't some sort of non profit organisation or charity. Nobody objects to Oldguy, Brendan, Cookbot, Tomatt90, AjsTT, Les or any number of other members (including myself now) selling things on here with a mark up for their efforts.


Never criticised him at all


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

I'm prepared to accept that "trying to make a fast buck" isn't a criticism. But others have criticised him.


----------



## FRANKO274 (Sep 9, 2013)

FRANKO274 said:


> mullum said:
> 
> 
> > Well done for finding the eBay seller FRANKO274, I searched a while ago but I couldn't find him. But there's no need to criticise superjacko - in his original post he said he was getting them made by an eBay seller.
> ...


If people want to pay 45 quid then crack on,but it's not something I would do and a lot of other people for that matter


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

FRANKO274 said:


> mullum said:
> 
> 
> > Well done for finding the eBay seller FRANKO274, I searched a while ago but I couldn't find him. But there's no need to criticise superjacko - in his original post he said he was getting them made by an eBay seller.
> ...


I did kinda lol but thats because I'm a b*tch lol  and to be fair he was mis-selling them because he said he was making them etc which is totally not true lol

Welcome to the nut house Tom

J
xx


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

FRANKO274 said:


> If people want to pay 45 quid then crack on,but it's not something I would do and a lot of other people for that matter


Nobody is suggesting that anyone should pay £45 :roll: where did you get that idea ?


----------



## FRANKO274 (Sep 9, 2013)

mullum said:


> I'm prepared to accept that "trying to make a fast buck" isn't a criticism, if you can tell me what it is exactly


We'll he was trying to make a fast buck true or false


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I wouldnt call it a "fast buck" id say more like daylight robbery lol

J
xx


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

FRANKO274 said:


> We'll he was trying to make a fast buck true or false


True. See my edited post above.

He can definitely be criticised for how much he was marking up, and for selling something easily obtained direct from the maker on eBay (as I've already stated).
But selling for a profit isn't wrong at all.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Lollypop86 said:


> and to be fair he was mis-selling them because he said he was making them etc which is totally not true lol


Can you provide evidence of this Jess ?

I was just looking over his threads, to be sure before defending him, and I don't see him saying that at all.


----------



## Peeunit (May 22, 2013)

It's no worse than what goes on on the high street every day in fairness to this bloke, you'd just hope he had a little more respect for the fellow members... But clearly not.... Will he make an appearance on this thread?? Will he defend his name?? Will he offer the difference back to those who have bought them? Who knows.. Only time will tell... Tune in next week for another thrilling episode of "rogue knob floggers"


----------



## FRANKO274 (Sep 9, 2013)

mullum said:


> FRANKO274 said:
> 
> 
> > We'll he was trying to make a fast buck true or false
> ...


He can definitely be criticised,but u just said he can't


----------



## FRANKO274 (Sep 9, 2013)

Peeunit said:


> It's no worse than what goes on on the high street every day in fairness to this bloke, you'd just hope he had a little more respect for the fellow members... But clearly not.... Will he make an appearance on this thread?? Will he defend his name?? Will he offer the difference back to those who have bought them? Who knows.. Only time will tell... Tune in next week for another thrilling episode of "rogue knob floggers"


Rouge knob floggers class


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

FRANKO274 said:


> He can definitely be criticised,but u just said he can't


Well yes, but if you read my post I also defined what exactly I meant.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

FRANKO274 said:


> Rouge knob floggers class


Rogue, not rouge.


----------



## Peeunit (May 22, 2013)

mullum said:


> FRANKO274 said:
> 
> 
> > Rouge knob floggers class
> ...


Thanks, that changes everything


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

My first post, where even though I say he shouldn't be criticised - I criticise him myself ! Lol


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Peeunit said:


> mullum said:
> 
> 
> > FRANKO274 said:
> ...


You spelled it correctly in your post. I only pointed it out as an irrelevant error because he pointed out a similarly irrelevant error in my post. Capiche ? :lol:


----------



## superjacko (Aug 12, 2013)

Anyone want to buy some gear knobs?!


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

How much ? :lol:


----------



## superjacko (Aug 12, 2013)

£150 for you... (Call it a finders fee) :wink:

Seems I'm in the bad books!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

superjacko said:


> £150 for you... (Call it a finders fee) :wink:
> 
> Seems I'm in the bad books!


well when you put an ridiculous mark up on something it should be expected unless you thought you wouldnt get found out lol

J
xx


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Hang on, Jess hasn't mentioned "the naughty step" yet ??? 
Who are you ? And what have you done with Jess ?

When mike225 sees this he's gonna go nuts, superjacko - get in the doghouse !


----------



## superjacko (Aug 12, 2013)

Ridiculous markup...ha ha! .... It's a couple of quid 

How dare anybody make a couple of quid in this day and age! ... It is quite frankly a disgrace! :lol:


----------



## Stochman (Aug 16, 2013)

Not that I would want one as I'm happy enough with my original, er, trusty knob, but if people were willing to pay £45, or whatever it was that Jacko was selling them at, then it wasn't a rip off, it's called supply & demand  ....and now they're available in the sale


----------



## superjacko (Aug 12, 2013)

Thank you stochman... Nothing misleading about me selling something on here? Pretty simple stuff...how much? £45, ok - buy, send, happy!

And yes they are now in the sale!  you can see the quality is really good and Tom is a top lad to deal with, I'm sure many people will buy off him in the future...but if anyone wants one from me...only kiddin!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

superjacko said:


> Thank you stochman... Nothing misleading about me selling something on here? Pretty simple stuff...how much? £45, ok - buy, send, happy!
> 
> And yes they are now in the sale!  you can see the quality is really good and Tom is a top lad to deal with, I'm sure many people will buy off him in the future...but if anyone wants one from me...only kiddin!


£18.....£45 = more than a couple of quid! lol get on the naughty step!

J
xx


----------



## shakey66 (Nov 1, 2013)

Ty tom just recieved my knob today 5* service got to me in 2 days very quick ty again


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Well you did mark up a large margin, considering your lack of costs :-|
But you were straight about it from the beginning. You said in your first post that you were getting them from a bloke on eBay.
Franko managed to find the guy (I tried but couldn't find him back when you first mentioned him) so all he had to do was share the link - instead he thinks he's the forums very own judge dreadful :lol:


----------



## superjacko (Aug 12, 2013)

The mark up is irrelevant, i could have advertised them for £200? Would anyone have bought one?.. No, but if they did that would be their choice, it was my choice to sell at what ever i thought people would be happy to pay? And they did ... Fair?

And only engraved ones that cost more to make were £45, plain ones were cheaper - also 2 lots of postage involved...donald trump can relax!


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

A large mark up (as a percentage of the cost) is not unusual on here when it comes to relatively cheap items. 
By adding so much to the price you left yourself open to criticism, but no - it's not unfair. 
Like I said a couple of times already, the smart thing to do would have been to buy in bulk from him at a price where even after markup you could undercut (or match) his eBay price - but sell on here. You wouldn't have had the eBay and PayPal fees he had and you could have added value (and charged slightly MORE than Tom) by making them TT specific (engraved logos etc). If buying in bulk you could also ask for a TT exclusivity deal - where he won't advertise his as being for TTs.
But that's all academic now anyway, as Franko has clearly invited Tom to the site to sell direct. Which is great :-D 
Now everyone gets to buy direct, so you're "fast buck" was short lived.


----------



## M-TECH-ENG (Jan 23, 2014)

Never mind lads, what's done is done, people who bought my gear knobs from him (although they may have been overpriced) were clearly happy with them. And everyone now knows they can buy them direct from me for cheaper. No harm done.

Would be interested to see what the reaction from you guys would be towards an R8 replica gear knob as I'm thinking of making them to TT fitment with TT engraved rather than R8. Let me know what you all think.

In the meantime here is a link to the current eBay listing for anyone who wants one 
http://bit.ly/1iAusMb

Cheers Tom!


----------



## mark21 (Dec 5, 2013)

Gutted :-( nice piece of kit tho but gutted I cudv saved £20 odd quid


----------



## Kyle18uk (Jul 3, 2012)

M-TECH-ENG said:


> Never mind lads, what's done is done, people who bought my gear knobs from him (although they may have been overpriced) were clearly happy with them. And everyone now knows they can buy them direct from me for cheaper. No harm done.
> 
> Would be interested to see what the reaction from you guys would be towards an R8 replica gear knob as I'm thinking of making them to TT fitment with TT engraved rather than R8. Let me know what you all think.
> 
> ...


This is funny because I was messaging superjacko about him making me a replica r8 gearknob after having trouble redrilling my OEM one. Was going to charge me £50.

Im guessing this is where you have got this idea from??


----------



## M-TECH-ENG (Jan 23, 2014)

Yeah Jacko planted the seed with me but never pursued it, is it something your still interested in? 
Cheers Tom


----------



## Kyle18uk (Jul 3, 2012)

M-TECH-ENG said:


> Yeah Jacko planted the seed with me but never pursued it, is it something your still interested in?
> Cheers Tom


No im ok now thanks, managed to get my original redrilled now.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

M-TECH-ENG said:


> Never mind lads, what's done is done, people who bought my gear knobs from him (although they may have been overpriced) were clearly happy with them. And everyone now knows they can buy them direct from me for cheaper. No harm done.
> ...
> Cheers, Tom


Hi Tom, and thanks for offering your work direct to us on the forum 
The site already has another gear knob seller actually, Paul "cookbot" - I'm sure you'll read about his knobs in good time.
All this kerfuffle brings attention to your products, so naturally there's no harm done to yourself ;-)


----------



## c4z (Aug 15, 2011)

M-TECH-ENG said:


> Never mind lads, what's done is done, people who bought my gear knobs from him (although they may have been overpriced) were clearly happy with them. And everyone now knows they can buy them direct from me for cheaper. No harm done.
> 
> Would be interested to see what the reaction from you guys would be towards an R8 replica gear knob as I'm thinking of making them to TT fitment with TT engraved rather than R8. Let me know what you all think.
> 
> ...


I'd like to see an R8 one.
Any chance of milling in Brass to increase the weight?
(And i'd put your prices up to say.. £45 if I were you :lol: )


----------



## chamberlaintt (Dec 21, 2013)

Yeah it would be great to see the R8 style one  where are you based Tom?


----------



## M-TECH-ENG (Jan 23, 2014)

Yeah could produce it in brass however I don't know if that will really fit the TT interior as it's predominantly silver/chrome? Perhaps ST Steel may be a better alternative for extra weight?

Based in dukinfield just outside manchester pal


----------



## chamberlaintt (Dec 21, 2013)

Tom so are you able to engineer most things then out of aluminium ? What sort of machinery do you have access to?


----------



## c4z (Aug 15, 2011)

M-TECH-ENG said:


> Yeah could produce it in brass however I don't know if that will really fit the TT interior as it's predominantly silver/chrome? Perhaps ST Steel may be a better alternative for extra weight?
> 
> Based in dukinfield just outside manchester pal


Yep that could work  
Looking forward to seeing one.


----------



## M-TECH-ENG (Jan 23, 2014)

chamberlaintt said:


> Tom so are you able to engineer most things then out of aluminium ? What sort of machinery do you have access to?


Yeah more or less anything. We have CNC milling and turning facilities so there's not much that we can't produce to be honest. We also work with other materials than aluminium, including most metals and also plastics


----------



## chamberlaintt (Dec 21, 2013)

Well well wellllllllllll would you be interested in engineering something . Was going to do it my self but have not got access to the right machinery so would of taken me hours upon hours to produce.. Its obviously for the TT If your interested if you can send me your email address Ill send you over the drawings.. 
07455563454


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Can't wait for new Top Gear series though ! :lol:


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

mullum said:


> Can't wait for new Top Gear series though ! :lol:


Me either!! That on a Sunday for now and then in a few weeks it will be joined by the new F1 season.... the return of a proper Sunday!


----------



## chamberlaintt (Dec 21, 2013)

Oh no hes only gone and mentioned the new F 1 season...........canttttttttt wait ! Do you think they will let me and my Tt be the safety car ? How amazing would that be


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

Wow quite a mark-up. 

In seriousness though, I sell retail stuff and the supply cost is about 50% of sale price. Half of the difference is spent on advertising and a bit of what's left after expenses is profit. 
I don't advertise on here and don't ask. 8)


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

On the old Type-r forum i was on (And we all know Honda driver reputations...) they had a rule where member where under no circumstances allowed to profit from other members when selling... there's a clearly defined trade section on there which traders would only get access to once they had been vetted etc.

That being said there is no rules on profiteering on here, so you've not been money robbing, so fair play. Morally i don't agree, with it, but you've broken no rules and people were willing to buy at your price. Just a question of forum etiquette and respect to other members.


----------



## mike225 (Apr 22, 2013)

Unfortunatly i was one of jacko's bait, i payed about £38 posted to have one of the first ones he must have got hold of as it doesnt have the engraving on the top. Oh well you live and learn, im still happy with it as it feels great in your hand and when changing gear. I ended up getting mine dipped in gold carbon weave. See for yourself. The lighting wasnt good, it looks better in the flesh.


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

Looks good though Mike. There's always a sale on a few days after you buy something.


----------



## mike225 (Apr 22, 2013)

Pugwash69 said:


> Looks good though Mike. There's always a sale on a few days after you buy something.


Yeah and always tipicle of me not to wait and rush in all the time :?


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

Jushed placed an order for a brushed finish version.


----------



## Peeunit (May 22, 2013)

Page 10 can't be far away now!!


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

At least some good may have come of this thread, Tom seems to have sold a bunch of his knobs via eBay over the weekend


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Apologies to anyone who was offended by some of the posts on this and another thread which were removed. Most of the moderator team were either off line or had technical problems last night so it didn't get picked up before it 'developed'.

Personal attack on any individual or foul language and abuse that gets out of hand will not be tolerated on this forum. It's our job to keep it a friendly place for the majority of members and not to have people offended and turned away. Unfortunately enough was posted last night to risk bringing the forum into disrepute and action had to be taken against more than one individual. If it happens again then exclusion may be permanent.

Could we also ask please that this thread doesn't become a sales thread. A discussion / ideas / technical development thread is fine and to be encouraged but once there are any special offers of finalised or existing product items, can selling members please only post them in the Group Buy and Special offers or For Sale sections. Commercial advertising is only allowed by our paying advertisers and sponsors. Thanks.


----------



## Stochman (Aug 16, 2013)

I knew common sense would eventually prevail John *thumbs up*


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Stochman said:


> I knew common sense would eventually prevail John *thumbs up*


This!! Was always gunna happen, just a shame the mods were busy etc. (can't believe these guys have lives outside of the forum... How unacceptable!)


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

What's actually happened to who then ?

Jacko looks to of been kicked off so who's the more than 1 ?


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

I'd assume that Franko fella! He was just being rude in the end, not even trying to argue, just insulting people!


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

And Tonksy, whatever issues you may have with me - it was wrong of you to come onto this and the other thread - encouraging their behaviour and taking advantage of the situation by attacking me yourself.
It was your post which gave Jacko (Mike) the validation to continue the harassment and start the "vote" thread. No doubt you will have voted - thereby condoning the behaviour and enabling the escalation of the abuse.
Personally I believe that anyone who voted on that thread should also be banned, if only temporarily, as they were accessories to bringing the forum into disrepute.

When someone is being attacked by two people, don't you think it's cowardly to try to stick the boot in - because you know they've already got their hands full ?
Perhaps you should take a step back and know when to bite your lip ;-)


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

mullum said:


> And Tonksy, whatever issues you may have with me - it was wrong of you to come onto this and the other thread - encouraging their behaviour and taking advantage of the situation by attacking me yourself.
> It was that encouragement which lead to the "vote" thread - which I'm sure you voted on - thereby condoning and enabling their abusive behaviour to escalate.
> Personally I believe that anyone who voted on that thread should also be banned, if only temporarily, as they were accessories to bringing the forum into disrepute.
> 
> ...


 :roll: ask the mods or whoever can see who voted.... Because I didn't actually. Shows most of your posts are assumptions :roll:

Don't start again mullum, everyone has had enough. I've said f*** all wrong in either thread and even said starting the 'voting thread' was wrong.


----------



## mike225 (Apr 22, 2013)

mullum said:


> And Tonksy, whatever issues you may have with me - it was wrong of you to come onto this and the other thread - encouraging their behaviour and taking advantage of the situation by attacking me yourself.
> It was that encouragement which lead to the "vote" thread - which I'm sure you voted on - thereby condoning and enabling their abusive behaviour to escalate.
> Personally I believe that anyone who voted on that thread should also be banned, if only temporarily, as they were accessories to bringing the forum into disrepute.
> 
> ...


+1


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Well Tonksy, if you didn't vote then I apologise for making that assumption.


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

mullum said:


> Well Tonksy, if you didn't vote then I apologise for making that assumption.


Thank you


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Ps. Don't forget not to drop the f-bomb in the mk1 section ;-)


----------



## mike225 (Apr 22, 2013)

Now now children lets all play nicely here :wink:


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

We are Mike, it's all good 
Back on topic then ...

Hopefully cookbots knobs will be available soon 
He said end of January iirc.


----------



## mike225 (Apr 22, 2013)

mullum said:


> We are Mike, it's all good
> Back on topic then ...
> 
> Hopefully cookbots knobs will be available soon
> He said end of January iirc.


  yeah look forward to seeing the end result on these.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

mike225 said:


> Now now children lets all play nicely here :wink:


NO! lol

J
xx


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

I'll post a photo of my knob. That will sort things out.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm saying nothing.......:x

J
xx


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> I'm saying nothing.......:x
> 
> J
> xx


Step awaaaaay from the knob gags... :roll:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

they are well and truely benched trust me.....I'm not being blamed for smut on this thread!

J
xx


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Haha you're full of smut! Speaking of which...

Has anyone been lucky enough to eat one of the worlds hardest known substances?


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

no I havent lol

and no I'm not I'm 100% totally misunderstood!

J
xx


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

You should, they're like massive breadsticks!!

:lol: No comment!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I like breadsticks......with sour cream mmmmm

J
xx


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Breadsticks and Philadelphia with garlic and herbs... Heaven!


----------



## Mephistomitch (Oct 3, 2013)

FRANKO274 said:


> I got this of eBay for 18 quid bargain,for the price the quality is excellent,there is a guy trying to sell them on here for 40 quid.trying to make a fast buck I think


Well spotted I bought mine today


----------



## Stochman (Aug 16, 2013)

Mephistomitch said:


> FRANKO274 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I doubt that he'll respond :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

I think he means from Tom (M-TECH-ENG) via eBay ;-)
Not superjacko (Mike - see you next Tuesday) :lol:


----------



## Harley07 (Jan 28, 2014)

These look nice good find


----------



## Harley07 (Jan 28, 2014)

Might invest in one for one's self


----------



## Peeunit (May 22, 2013)

Is this the same M Tec engineering that make the spacers for the golf at £39? I'll be getting some of these come pay day.... ooh, which is today. winner.


----------



## M-TECH-ENG (Jan 23, 2014)

Hi, think that must be a different M tech engineering that does the spacers, we can do custom machining though so if anyone needs anything just give us a shout..

Current gear knob listing link if anyone wants it 
http://bit.ly/1iAusMb

Cheers! Tom


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Tom, 
I have an idea for a design for you.
Instead of having a flat top with engraving, what about emulating or mirroring the TT gaitor ?
Sort of stepping up in rings ...
You could keep the overall height and start the ring taper a bit lower down.
What do you/people think ?
I suppose we need a rendering of the concept ...

A 3D model digital rendering :


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

M-TECH-ENG said:


> Hi, think that must be a different M tech engineering that does the spacers, we can do custom machining though so if anyone needs anything just give us a shout..
> 
> Current gear knob listing link if anyone wants it
> http://bit.ly/1iAusMb
> ...


Knob arrived today, Very happy with it. Cheers Tom!


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

Yes plenty of scope to expand the range for the TT.

An other option that i would buy would be black version? I just noticed that you do have these also but not for the TT?
Would you consider doing them in black as i would buy one if you did.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Yeah black would be nice ;-)
Someone offered to do anodising earlier, if Tom can't ..


----------



## M-TECH-ENG (Jan 23, 2014)

Yeah could definately do a black version. Could either make it from black Delrin (plastic) or could get a batch anodised if there was enough people interested? 
What do you guys think?
Cheers Tom


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

M-TECH-ENG said:


> Yeah could definately do a black version. Could either make it from black Delrin (plastic) or could get a batch anodised if there was enough people interested?
> What do you guys think?
> Cheers Tom


Well i would buy an anodised version if the price was right 

Looks even better with a black ring to match.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Like this ?

viewtopic.php?t=509401



Tom - you don't like my design idea ?


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

mullum said:


> Like this ?
> 
> viewtopic.php?t=509401
> 
> ...


Ohhhh stop lol!

Think i may try and plastidip it first as i will have some left over.


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

this is the only black knob i like


----------



## M-TECH-ENG (Jan 23, 2014)

mullum said:


> Tom,
> I have an idea for a design for you.
> Instead of having a flat top with engraving, what about emulating or mirroring the TT gaitor ?
> Sort of stepping up in rings ...
> ...


Hi Mullum, I could definately look into making some like tha i other people are interested? Thanks for the idea 
I will look into producing an anodised black version of the gear knobs soon.

Keep looking on EBay guys as more TT parts will be coming very soon!


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

would you be able to make 15mm hub centric spacers? and would they be at a reasonable cost?


----------



## M-TECH-ENG (Jan 23, 2014)

fixitagaintomoz said:


> would you be able to make 15mm hub centric spacers? and would they be at a reasonable cost?


Hi yeah we could definately make those for you, would it be possible for you to provide any dimensions? If so then I'll get you a price.. 
Cheers!


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

M-TECH-ENG said:


> fixitagaintomoz said:
> 
> 
> > would you be able to make 15mm hub centric spacers? and would they be at a reasonable cost?
> ...


ill look into it and let you know


----------



## Mephistomitch (Oct 3, 2013)

I received mine today and I have to say I'm as happy as a pig in sh#te. 
Well done Tom great job you'll have to show us what else you can do for the MK1 TT


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I always wanted one of these but it was too expensive.









http://www.wak-tt.com/mods/raffiart/raffiart.htm
http://www.autoaesthetics.com/AA_V3.0/pages/home.html

I'm not suggesting it's copied as that would be questionable with copyright etc but some features which come together here are just adjustments to a basic concept and provide enhancement and of course are free to play with:

(1) Large sherical knob is good to hold as it spreads the load and doesn't dig in like a smaller one so is more comfortable.
(2) The knob centre is 10% to 20% lower (the shaft sits higher inside and the large diameter allows offset) so it's effectively a short (quick) shift in use!

The shaft part of the knob is a large diameter to match the knob and sits down into the rubber gaiter folds so is a cleaner design and the stainless finish matches that. It is a work of art like Wak says on his website and a joy to use as I can only imagine. If you want inspiration then this is it as far as knobs go in my opinion.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I dont like cold knobs in the morning.....might have to get a knob cover

J
xx


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> I dont like cold knobs in the morning.....might have to get a knob cover
> 
> J
> xx


To easy, infact so easy i'm just gunna say... get one of the smoothie hats, i have a blue one!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I think im going to have to

J
xx


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

I like the illuminated Osir knob (and Orbit surround). That's just one step away from a heated knob.
And that's just one step away from a security device !
If you don't deactivate it - it sends an electric shock on contact :-o


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

Lollypop86 said:


> I dont like cold knobs in the morning.....might have to get a knob cover
> 
> J
> xx


+1 on the cold knob front. I stuck my hand around it this morning  ! Damm that thing was cold! :lol:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

should really warm that up in the morning lol

J
xx


----------



## Stochman (Aug 16, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> should really warm that up in the morning lol
> 
> J
> xx


I love your smut Jess, almost as much as _THAT_ photo on the ignition mod thread :mrgreen:


----------



## FRANKO274 (Sep 9, 2013)

Hello Mullum how's things


----------



## genie_v1 (Aug 2, 2002)

I used to suffer terribly with a cold knob. It was almost too cold to touch, let alone hold. As said earlier, this is the perfect remedy. My knob is now as cosy as my rear.


----------



## cavaye (Dec 10, 2013)

M-TECH-ENG said:


> Yeah could definately do a black version. Could either make it from black Delrin (plastic) or could get a batch anodised if there was enough people interested?
> What do you guys think?
> Cheers Tom


Hi Tom,

Black would definately look good, any change of making up a few of these?

Cheers
Dan


----------



## M-TECH-ENG (Jan 23, 2014)

Hi, yes I'm definately going to get a black batch made up soon, working on a few other TT products at the minute including Defcons, and also the R8 style shift gate and gear knob so been a bit busy but will let you know as soon as there ready..
Cheers Tom


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

This would go nice with a black gear knob :

viewtopic.php?t=509401


----------



## Smc32 (Feb 16, 2014)

Looks smart and worth £20


----------



## XXX889 (Apr 7, 2016)

Sent a PM. Hopefully get a response shortly.


----------

